
An earthquake will destroy a sizable portion of the coastal Northwest - ycombonator
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big
======
pwg
URL is truncated.

The real url is: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-
big...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one)

------
downrightmike
Well, if that part goes, Yellowstone would have less pressing it down, would
it erupt?

~~~
friesen
Goes where?

------
cardamomo
Recent article by the same author and its HN discussion from a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20342143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20342143)

------
masonic
(2015)

